# Price of Home Heating Oil



## Perplexed (4 Sep 2011)

The price of oil has gone up a lot since last year.  I have enough in my tank for about a month.  Can anyone give me an idea if it's likely to go up or down?

Is the price hike to do with all the trouble in Norh Africa?  If Gadaffi is caught is it likely to improve ?  Just wondering if I should fill up now or wait a little while...


----------



## pudds (4 Sep 2011)

Tough decision like asking how long is a piece of string.   I got 600L in May have most of it left price hasn't dropped really since then.

After last winter and heading into winter now I would be inclined to top up now rather than gamble on the price coming down. Its not too bad at the moment.  Round €400 for 500L


----------



## Guest105 (4 Sep 2011)

I don't think there is much difference in the price since last year, I paid 410 euro a few weeks ago for 500 litres. It has come down a little recently because oil production has started up again in Libya. 
However, I always fill the tank up to the top over the summer months as generally there is less demand.


----------



## aoc (5 Sep 2011)

i paid 440 for 500l in Feb... its down to about 410 in wex now for 500l..... think i will order soon myself!!


----------



## demoivre (6 Sep 2011)

Check cheapestoil.ie for a few prices in your area. You can also check oil price trends for the last two years.


----------



## Perplexed (6 Sep 2011)

Just checking out that site demoivre. I must have ordered a fill in Sept last year when it was at it's cheapest!!  I know I got it topped up around Jan but it obviously wasn't a fill.  

I had around €600 in my head so was shocked at seeing over €800!!

Thanks.


----------



## RMCF (7 Sep 2011)

http://www.cheapestoil.ie/


----------



## rockofages (8 Sep 2011)

It's only going one way. Up.


----------



## Jetblue (9 Sep 2011)

€815 for 1000 litres of kerosene yesterday


----------

